# Tach numbers in 6 speed



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
2007 Sentra 2.0 manual trans. In 6th gear my RPM is at 28,000. doing 70mph.
55mph=23,000prm. does that sound right? Just got the car 3 days ago. How fast will this car go, w/o braking it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you'll be limited by aerodynamic drag before it maxes out. And if you break it by speeding, you did something wrong. There are safeguards (rev limiter/fuel cut)


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

RayVIN said:


> Hi,
> 2007 Sentra 2.0 manual trans. In 6th gear my *RPM is at 28,000*. doing 70mph.
> *55mph=23,000prm*. does that sound right? Just got the car 3 days ago. How fast will this car go, w/o braking it?


That sum bitch is really screaming....:jawdrop:


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

chimmike said:


> you'll be limited by aerodynamic drag before it maxes out. And if you break it by speeding, you did something wrong. There are safeguards (rev limiter/fuel cut)


Thanks for the reply chimmike,
I guess what I was fishing for was what other people with the same car see on their tack at 70MPG.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

RayVIN said:


> Thanks for the reply chimmike,
> I guess what I was fishing for was what other people with the same car see on their tack at 70MPG.



70mpg!  I don't get anywhere near that with my TDI Jetta!

Surely you mean mph


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RayVIN said:


> Hi,
> 2007 Sentra 2.0 manual trans. In 6th gear my RPM is at 28,000. doing 70mph.
> 55mph=23,000prm. does that sound right? Just got the car 3 days ago. How fast will this car go, w/o braking it?


The numbers above are normal for a B16 2.0 Engine.


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

chimmike said:


> 70mpg!  I don't get anywhere near that with my TDI Jetta!
> 
> Surely you mean mph


Oops, that was a typo. 70 mph. Your Jetta TDI get 45 mpg. Thats nice and all but your repairs and maint. end up lossing everything you gain cost wize, no?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope. When you think about how much I'm able to save in fuel costs by driving a lot, it's far and above cheaper than your sentra. And I've got 130,000 miles on this thing. Plus, it's comfortable. I mean, really. Think about how much I spend on fuel. in 5,000 miles I only fill up 10 times. 10! figure you can go 300 miles on a tank. You're filling up 17 times. While you may only put in 10 gallons vs. my 12 per fillup, that's 170 gallons vs. my 120 over the course of 5,000 miles. 50 gallons at $3/gallon is $150 I've already saved. And this is a conservative estimate.

Not only that, I'm on my stock clutch! No signs of it giving out. 

I can go 500 miles on a tank. That's enough for me to drive a week, 34 mile round trip commute plus weekend fun without filling up. My Fit only did about 240-250 miles per tank so I'd have to fill that thing up twice a week.


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

chimmike said:


> Nope. When you think about how much I'm able to save in fuel costs by driving a lot, it's far and above cheaper than your sentra. And I've got 130,000 miles on this thing. Plus, it's comfortable. I mean, really. Think about how much I spend on fuel. in 5,000 miles I only fill up 10 times. 10! figure you can go 300 miles on a tank. You're filling up 17 times. While you may only put in 10 gallons vs. my 12 per fillup, that's 170 gallons vs. my 120 over the course of 5,000 miles. 50 gallons at $3/gallon is $150 I've already saved. And this is a conservative estimate.
> 
> Not only that, I'm on my stock clutch! No signs of it giving out.
> 
> I can go 500 miles on a tank. That's enough for me to drive a week, 34 mile round trip commute plus weekend fun without filling up. My Fit only did about 240-250 miles per tank so I'd have to fill that thing up twice a week.


Dude, if I could afford a VW TDI, I would have one and run it on grease. The cost of my 400+ miles on a tank Sentra cost me less than half what you paid for your TDI. If you turbo or injectors go and my alt and master cyl go I'm still ahead. But your car is still nicer. I can hear other cars around me at a stoplight.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the diesel is pretty quiet actually. And it's a Garrett VNT turbo. It's not gonna blow unless I do something to make it blow. It's not a borg warner like VW uses in the GTI's and stuff. Trust me. my speed3 has a borg warner k04 (stock), and those things like to pop.


----------

